# Conor McGregor hasn't retired.



## Tez3 (Apr 21, 2016)

Conor posted this up on FB.
_"I am just trying to do my job and fight here. 
I am paid to fight. I am not yet paid to promote.
I have become lost in the game of promotion and forgot about th...e art of fighting. 
There comes a time when you need to stop handing out flyers and get back to the damn shop.
50 world tours, 200 press conferences, 1 million interviews, 2 million photo shoots, and at the end of it all I'm left looking down the barrel of a lens, staring defeat in the face, thinking of nothing but my incorrect fight preparation. And the many distractions that led to this. 
Nothing else was going through my mind. 
It is time to go back and live the life that got me this life.
Sitting in a car on the way to some dump in Conneticut or somewhere, to speak to Tim and Suzie on the nobody gives a love morning show did not get me this life. 
Talking to some lady that deep down doesn't give a love about what I'm doing, but just wants some sound bites so she can maybe get her little tight *** a nice raise, and I'm cool with that too, I've been giving you all raises. But I need to focus on me now.
I'm coming for my revenge here. 
I flew an entire team to Portugal and to Iceland to make my adjustments in preparation and fix my errors I made with the weight and the cardio prep. 
With the right adjustments and the right focus, I will finish what I started in that last fight. 
I will not do this if I am back on the road handing out flyers again.
I will always play the game and play it better than anybody, but just for this one, where I am coming off a loss, I asked for some leeway where I can just train and focus. I did not shut down all media requests. I simply wanted a slight adjustment.
But it was denied. 
There had been 10 million dollars allocated for the promotion of this event is what they told me. 
So as a gesture of good will, I went and not only saved that 10 million dollars in promotion money, I then went and tripled it for them. 
And all with one tweet.
Keep that 10 mill to promote the other bums that need it. My shows are good. 
I must isolate myself now.
I am facing a taller, longer and heavier man. I need to prepare correctly this time. 
I can not dance for you this time.
It is time for the other monkeys to dance. I've danced us all the way here. 
Nate's little mush head looks good up on that stage these days. Stuff him in front of the camera for it. 
He came in with no **** to do that last one. I'd already done press conferences, interviews and shot the ads before RDA pulled out.
Maybe I'll hit Cabo this time and skull some shots pre-fight with no obligation.
I'm doing what I need for me now. 
It is time to be selfish with my training again. It is the only way. 
I feel the $400million I have generated for the company in my last three events, all inside 8 months, is enough to get me this slight leeway. 
I am still ready to go for UFC 200. 
I will offer, like I already did, to fly to New York for the big press conference that was scheduled, and then I will go back into training. With no distractions.
If this is not enough or they feel I have not deserved to sit this promotion run out this one time, well then I don't know what to say. 
For the record also - 
For USADA and for the UFC and my contract stipulations - 
I AM NOT RETIRED."_


----------



## Buka (Apr 21, 2016)

Love it!


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Apr 22, 2016)

The guys a clown he seems to live promoting when he was winning but now he has to face a guy at a press conference who destroyed him he suddenly doesn't like promoting.

I hate the Diaz brothers but I'd absolutely root for Diaz everyday over him. Mcgregors heads so far up his own *** he thinks he can do anything. He knows the ufc will pull fighters from the event if they don't show (Diaz - gsp)

Fact Is he was scared because he knew he couldn't play his dumb mind games this time. If he wants to fight still get back down to featherweight and fight Edgar


----------



## Tames D (Apr 22, 2016)

He's a crybaby...


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 22, 2016)

I love it when people judge a fighter as if they knew him. It's like when people watch soap operas and actually imagine the characters are real. One famous soap star here said that when her character's husband was having an affair in the programme people would stop her in the street and tell her about her 'husband' even though she was with her own family, they just didn't get it wasn't real.
Say what you like about McGregor, it's just your opinion, you don't know him and I'm betting you wouldn't fight him ( or any pro fighter) if given the chance roflmao. 

It's just show business, folks.


----------



## Tames D (Apr 22, 2016)

Tez3 said:


> I love it when people judge a fighter as if they knew him. It's like when people watch soap operas and actually imagine the characters are real. One famous soap star here said that when her character's husband was having an affair in the programme people would stop her in the street and tell her about her 'husband' even though she was with her own family, they just didn't get it wasn't real.
> Say what you like about McGregor, it's just your opinion, you don't know him and I'm betting you wouldn't fight him ( or any pro fighter) if given the chance roflmao.
> 
> It's just show business, folks.


You're right. I don't know him. Don't really care to know him. * My opinion* is based on *his* public statement. And what does me fighting him have to do with this? What a ****ed up thing to say. He's a cry baby


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Apr 22, 2016)

Tez3 said:


> I love it when people judge a fighter as if they knew him. It's like when people watch soap operas and actually imagine the characters are real. One famous soap star here said that when her character's husband was having an affair in the programme people would stop her in the street and tell her about her 'husband' even though she was with her own family, they just didn't get it wasn't real.
> Say what you like about McGregor, it's just your opinion, you don't know him and I'm betting you wouldn't fight him ( or any pro fighter) if given the chance roflmao.
> 
> It's just show business, folks.



I think there's a slight difference with a sport than a soap opera don't you. If he wants to play the loud mouth he better be ready to deal with it when he lost and yeah show business he's lost himself a good few million because he was scared. He ran his mouth about werdum not taking a short notice fight or Aldo not fighting on 11 days notice and yet he's perfectly healthy, refused to defend his title and now got himself pulled out. That statement was rubbish I bet dana white had been on the phone for ages trying to sort it out, him saying hed happily fight is rubbish he knew he was out that statement was him trying to save face.

Also yes I would absolutely fight him. Not saying I'd win but yes Id love to fight him why not he's a human he's not a god. What's the worst that can happen you get knocked out or tapped out and a few bruises I've been knocked out before it's not that big a deal at the end of he day


----------



## Buka (Apr 22, 2016)

I wasn't much of a fan of his, I don't like the guys that wear the black hats. But to give the devil his due, if everyone wore white hats, being a fight fan probably wouldn't be as much fun.

But what he said in that first post, love it. If you've ever trained for a fight, you know what he's saying. I can't imagine what it must be like having the distractions of all those promotional trips. Maybe it factors in that MMA title holders don't usually retain their title too long.


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 22, 2016)

Kickboxer101 said:


> I think there's a slight difference with a sport than a soap opera don't you. If he wants to play the loud mouth he better be ready to deal with it when he lost and yeah show business he's lost himself a good few million because he was scared. He ran his mouth about werdum not taking a short notice fight or Aldo not fighting on 11 days notice and yet he's perfectly healthy, refused to defend his title and now got himself pulled out. That statement was rubbish I bet dana white had been on the phone for ages trying to sort it out, him saying hed happily fight is rubbish he knew he was out that statement was him trying to save face.
> 
> Also yes I would absolutely fight him. Not saying I'd win but yes Id love to fight him why not he's a human he's not a god. What's the worst that can happen you get knocked out or tapped out and a few bruises I've been knocked out before it's not that big a deal at the end of he day



Sometimes there is very little difference between soaps and sport, the UFC and many other organisations find drama sells tickets quite nicely. Your post proves that lol, it reads just like an episode of a soap opera. I bet Dana White is laughing all the way to the bank rather than actually trying to sort anything out, why should he care, he's got you and countless others talking about him, his fighters and his promotion. Job done.


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Apr 22, 2016)

Tez3 said:


> Sometimes there is very little difference between soaps and sport, the UFC and many other organisations find drama sells tickets quite nicely. Your post proves that lol, it reads just like an episode of a soap opera. I bet Dana White is laughing all the way to the bank rather than actually trying to sort anything out, why should he care, he's got you and countless others talking about him, his fighters and his promotion. Job done.



Doesn't make any difference if I'm talking about it I never buy ufc fights and anyway he's not laughing to the bank since he pulled him out the fight and that's going to cost the ufc more money to re promote the event with a new main event who more than likely wont bring in as much money


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 22, 2016)

Kickboxer101 said:


> Doesn't make any difference if I'm talking about it I never buy ufc fights and anyway he's not laughing to the bank since he pulled him out the fight and that's going to cost the ufc more money to re promote the event with a new main event who more than likely wont bring in as much money



Nah, insurance is a wonderful thing. It doesn't matter whether you buy UFC tickets or not, by writing about it you are spreading the word, helping fuel the publicity...for free.


----------



## Andrew Green (Apr 22, 2016)

At the end of the day his job is not just to fight, but also engage in promotional activity to promote himself and the UFC.  I'm sure his contract states very clearly what his promotional obligations are with regard to UFC 200.  If he is failing to uphold the obligations he agreed to when he signed that contract he is not doing his entire job.

Yes, his primary job is to fight.  But he doesn't get paid the money he does for just fighting, he's made his name worth what it's worth by promoting himself.  He's likely getting a percentage of gate / ppv sales that reflect what he brings to the table.  

Imagine hiring a lawn care service. But they promise in addition to cutting the lawn they will pull the weeds, sweep the driveway, pick up the dog poop, trim the bushes etc.  For this service they ask a higher fee then someone that just shows up and cuts the grass.  You sign the contract and then they come back and say, no, sorry.  I'm a lawn cutter, I'm going to focus on doing just that and not do all the other stuff anymore... but keep paying me the higher rate.  Not going to go over very well I imagine.

The UFC may very well be in the wrong with how much they expect of fighters that need to be training when it comes to press and touring before a fight.  But the time to argue that is not after the papers have been signed and the fight announced. Maybe they need a fighters union, maybe more events like this will help get that organized.  But I doubt the UFC want's to be in a position where fighters think they can ditch their contractual obligations because they decide they're better off training once the wheels are in motion.

That said it is kinda funny in a way, he's done more to promote this fight by refusing to promote it then he would have done by playing by the rules.


----------



## Steve (Apr 22, 2016)

Tez3 said:


> I love it when people judge a fighter as if they knew him. It's like when people watch soap operas and actually imagine the characters are real. One famous soap star here said that when her character's husband was having an affair in the programme people would stop her in the street and tell her about her 'husband' even though she was with her own family, they just didn't get it wasn't real.
> Say what you like about McGregor, it's just your opinion, you don't know him and I'm betting you wouldn't fight him ( or any pro fighter) if given the chance roflmao.
> 
> It's just show business, folks.


I dislike McGregor's *public persona, *the face he presents of being arrogant, disrespectful etc, now I do understand that it's a side of him that the UFC can sell a la WWE, it may well not be the 'real' him, it maybe something he puts on in public but that doesn't mean to say I have to like that. if anything he encourages and has said so in the past that so called hatred against him because he says he fights better but I still don't have to like it. perhaps he's sweet and kind to those she knows but I'm never going to see that so have only the public side and that I don't like. I wouldn't want a child to take him as a role model *based on the behavior that is seen in public. My opinion only, based on what I've seen, read and heard. *


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 25, 2016)

BREAKING: Conor McGregor WILL now fight at UFC 200 | JOE.co.uk


----------



## Tames D (Apr 25, 2016)

Surprise Surprise. Didn't see that coming


----------



## Andrew Green (Apr 25, 2016)

Tez3 said:


> BREAKING: Conor McGregor WILL now fight at UFC 200 | JOE.co.uk




maybe...  sounds like Connor is the only one saying its on.  




> TMZ Sports spoke to White this morning ... who tells us, "It's not true. We haven't talked to Conor or his manager since the press conference. I don't know why he would tweet that."
> 
> He adds, "All the media keeps asking me that. I feel like the scene in 'Step Brothers' when they ask if they can build the bunk beds. I don't know how many more times I can say the fight is off or how many more press conferences I can have saying the fight is off for people to believe it's off."



Dana White -- Conor McGregor Is Wrong ... Fight Is Still Off!!!




> Status quo, I'm told. Nothing has changed. Was/is some dialogue and hope but alas ...



Ariel Helwani on Twitter


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 25, 2016)

All good fun lol.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 25, 2016)

I think this is all a connived promotion by Connor McGregor and the UFC.  Meaning that they are in cahoots about this to build up the fight.


----------



## Tames D (Apr 25, 2016)

Tez3 said:


> All good fun lol.


Let's hope in all their "fun", the fights are legit and not "fixed". Wouldn't put it past these "fun lovin" boys.  LOL


----------



## Dinkydoo (Apr 25, 2016)

Found this on r/mma and haven't checked the validity of the source but I'm finding it hard to disagree with any of the points raised.

Daniel Cormier on the situation:

"There is part of me that really does sympathize with Conor. He said it himself, "I just lost to this guy. This guy is longer. This guy is bigger. We're fighting in the same weight division. I need to train." Makes a ton of sense. But we've all felt that way before in our careers, where I just want to train, I don't want to go do media, I don't want to do this interview. I was just on this dang show two weeks ago (playful shot at Ariel). Conor also does a lot more than the rest of us. So you would think in this instance maybe he gets a little more leeway than anyone else would get. With that being said, it's the biggest show ever, you're the biggest star, we need you to do your job. So I see both sides. I will not say Conor is wrong because he's not 100% wrong. But I cannot say the organization is 100% wrong becasue I don't feel they are either. It's like, we do need you do this Conor even though you've done so much, we get it. But we need you to do this because it is so big to the company, so big to the organization, we need you do this. But I do sympathize with him because he has an uphill battle. Because he loses to this guy again...I love Nate Diaz but he has lost 10 times. We aren't talking RDA or Khabib, we aren't talking about the champions. Conor can't lose to Nate over and over again. And honestly I don't know if he can actually beat him, it's just a bad style matchup. It's a tough situation."


----------



## Dinkydoo (Apr 25, 2016)

My take on the whole situation: McGregor is trying to prove that he can stir up a media frenzy and promote the fight without having to even be there. So he is technically doing what he's being asked, but in his own way (which is contractually, pretty risky). 

I went from really disliking McGregor to actually changing my opinion on him. I conceed that i think i got caught up in the showbusiness of it all in the lead up to the Aldo fight - and I'm not prepared to stubbornly defend my position now that he's grown on me just in an attempt to save face. 

I agree with Cormier in that I'm not sure Conor can beat Diaz, not at UFC 200, not without a flash ko/tko. Diaz has more diverse mma skills, and a weight and reach advantage. It's going to take more than a few months to overcome that if he's playing the long game and not looking to exploit a weakness and get the ko. Considering that Nate only had what, 12 days notice last time and was reportedly drinking beer and partying on a beach days before the announcement that RDA was injured, I'm not sure taking this fight at 200 is a good idea anyway. Lose again and he's going to look a bit silly and that, I think, will be the end of his matchups at this weight for a while.

McGregor can win it, but he's going to have to fight smarter than he did last time. A brawl is absolutely not what he should want (although I'd love to see another exciting fight like the last!)


----------



## jks9199 (Apr 25, 2016)

Ever since the fight game became entertainment, there's been a balance between a fighter's need to train and the need to promote and advertise the fights.  It used to be fairly common for boxers to set up a training camp in a remote location as the fight neared so as to minimize the disruption and allow the fighter to focus.  Now, whether boxing or MMA, you're seeing a lot more of the final training being done in very public venues with lots of flash...  I'm not highly impressed with Dana White as a person *based solely on how he appears to run the UFC* because he clearly cares about maximizing his profit, not the fighters or even who'll put the best "show" on...  he just wants the fighters that'll line up his biggest payday.  I think he has manipulated the UFC's rankings by controlling very tightly who fights who when...  which is, of course, a promoter's job.  And he is, above all, a fight promoter.  I wouldn't be shocked to see this all be a staged show to stir up attention and coverage -- whether a backfiring plan by McGregor or one where they're both in on the game.  Honestly, if McGregor does fight -- that'll weigh heavily, in my opinion, on the "in cahoots" side of things...


----------



## Steve (Apr 25, 2016)

Commentary: Another local champ deserves more love

Conor is a shameless self promoter.   I still think Demetrius Johnson is far more technical and a much better example of a professional.  Article from a local news affiliate, and I couldn't agree more.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 25, 2016)

Demetrius Johnson aka mighty mouse is totally a great professional and a good role model to this point!


----------



## Andrew Green (Apr 25, 2016)

I don't think there is a big conspiracy here... Connor is trying to play the fans to force the UFC to do what he wants.  

It's also not the first time Connor announced a fight that wasn't happening: Dana White says 'No' to Conor McGregor vs. Diego Sanchez at UFC 180


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 26, 2016)

Paddy posted this yesterday, it's dreadful shame and I really do feel for him.

_"I've known this announcement was coming for a week or more now and it has only felt worse the more I have thought about it._

_ I am forced to retire from MMA._

_ I was born with a factor missing in my blood called Factor XIII. I never disclosed it then or now, it came to the UFC's attention from a third party and I can no longer pass the medical requirements to compete, only 1 in 5 million people are diagnosed so I knew that it was so rare, organisations wouldn't understand or ta...ke the chance with me as I have found out now, I never explained in full to John or my team the actual risks cause I didn't think there was excess risk ._

_ It is a disorder that is only dangerous for me not my opponents._

_ I really did see MMA as the way to have a real shot at life for myself and my family and it turns out I was right._

_ I have mixed emotions about it:_

_ • Proud because I always wore my heart on my sleeve, stood my ground, never cheated, never turned away from diversity or challenges and always strived to inspire and encourage people from all backgrounds._

_ • Sad because I will never make that walk again, under those lights, feeling all those uncomfortable yet life giving feelings as they count and you hear "walk walk walk" staring into a camera, knowing millions are watching but most importantly the Irish are watching. _

_ I am also disappointed because people who have cheated within the sport due to PEDs etc putting their opponents in extra danger will fight again, whereas for me it's a genetic 1 in 5 million disorder that stops me dead in my tracks. _

_ I really feel I was only turning the corner in my fight career and I still have so much more to give!_

_ Thanks to all of my team over the past 9 years at SBG. My coach John who backed me regardless when I had nothing but effort to offer him in payment, it's been an incredible journey for this council kid! _

_ To all the Irish people and people of my home town of Tallaght who have always caught my falls and helped me back to my feet, I am forever grateful to those people who have backed me through thick and thin._

_ This journey has made me the man I am today."_

* Paddy "The Hooligan" Holohan.*


----------



## elder999 (Apr 26, 2016)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> I think this is all a connived promotion by Connor McGregor and the UFC.  Meaning that they are in cahoots about this to build up the fight.


Indeed....we've now seen "the art of promoting without promoting."
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





McGregor back on UFC 200 bill


----------



## Andrew Green (Apr 26, 2016)

elder999 said:


> Indeed....we've now seen "the art of promoting without promoting."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It failed, Dana White already shot this down saying UFC has not even spoken to Connor or his management.  Nate Diaz announced he's going on vacation, and the UFC is apparently holding a press conference to announce the new main event.

Connor bluffed, but doing that against guys that own Casinos is a bad idea...


----------

